# 240sx Seat Swap



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

I was just wondering if any models of the 240sx driver and passenger seats fit into a b14 97 Sentra? I've never heard anybody ask that question, so I'm assuming its dumb.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I've heard that infiniti G20 seats would fit, but I've yet to see a 240SX seat in the B14. maybe if you can separate the seat rails, then you can make it work.


----------



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

It would be pretty awesome if the 240sx fit. Looking into the s14 or the s15 seats. They're pretty comfortable. Never been on the G20 seats but I have heard of it working.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

G20 seats do work with some modifications, but I have never heard of 240 seats working before, though i am curious if it would...


----------



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

Same here. I've been curious. I just never heard of any one bringing up the topic. Just though I throw it out there and see what the response was.


----------

